# Behringer Fbq 2496 - Suffer From Pop On Turn-on ?



## Buckster (Jul 30, 2006)

this used to really annoy me on my older 1124P

does the 2496 also suffer from it ? I was always worried to whether it would damage the subwoofer

thanks, Mark.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I think most people just leave the 1124 turned on; it only consumes something like 7 watts, IIR. Another option is to get a power sequencer that turns on the sub after the BFD, and turns off the BFD before the sub.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, I get the same sub pop with my FBQ2496. As Wayne pointed out though, it works fine to just leave it on all the time. I leave mine on 24/7 with no problem.


Tim
:drive:


----------

